# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  αναγνωριση δακτυλιδιου

## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ θα σας εξηγήσω πως να αναγνωρίζετε τα δακτυλίδια στα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.έχει τύχη σε αρκετούς ανθρώπους να έχουν βρει καπιο περιστέρι.δηλ.καπιο τραυματισμένο η καπιο μικρο που δεν μπορεί να πετάξει καλά κ.α.το περιστέρι να έχει δακτυλίδι αλλά βλέποντας το δακτυλίδι να μην μπορούν να καταλάβουν τη γραφεί και έτσι δεν μπορούν να βοηθήσουν.εδώ τώρα σας εξηγώ αν τύχη κάτι τέτοιο και σε εσάς τη πρέπει να δείτε και να προσέξετε και τη πρέπει να κάνετε.τα πρώτα δυο γράμματα που γραφεί το δακτυλίδι σημαίνουν την χώρα π.χ.GR Ελλάδα,AL Αλβανία,RO Ρουμανία κ.α.μετά οι δυο πρώτη αριθμοί γράφουν το έτος γεννήσεις. μετά οι άλλοι δυο αριθμοί γράφουν τον σύλλογο και ο υπόλοιπος αριθμός είναι ο αύξων αριθμός περιστεριού.δηλ GR-07-0500999 το περιστέρι είναι από Ελλάδα και ανήκει στον σύλλογο του Εύοσμου.αυτά αν δείτε αρκεί για να βοηθήσετε.τη πρέπει να κάνετε.να επικοινωνήσετε με τον σύλλογο.μετά δίνοντας και τον υπόλοιπο αριθμό αυτοί μπορούν να βρουν τον ιδιοκτήτη.δηλ.όταν δίνουν τα δακτυλίδια στα μέλη κρατάν ένα αρχείο π.χ.GR-07-0500999 αυτό το περιστέρι ανήκει στον σεβραμη ηρακλη.ακόμα υπαρχή και ένα άλλο σενάριο.ας πούμε ότι αυτό το περιστέρι είναι του ηρακλη άλλα αυτός το έδωσε στον νικο (του το χαρισε π.χ.)ο σύλλογος θα ενημέρωση τον ηρακλη και αυτός με την σειρά του θα βρει τον νικο και θα του πει ότι το περιστέρι σου νικο βρέθηκε εκεί.που θέλω να καταλήξω ότι κάπως έτσι λειτουργούν οι σύλλογοι και κάπως έτσι θα βρεθεί ο ιδιοκτήτης.και κάτι τελευταίο εγώ για παράδειγμα που έχω περιστέρια του μάγου του θεολογη για να μπορέσω να αγωνιστώ με τα δικά του περιστέρια χρειάζεται η συγκατάθεση του δηλ.πρέπει να τα αναγνώρισή αυτός(τα δακτυλίδια) για να ανάψει το πράσινο φως σε μένα για να μπορέσω να αγωνιστώ.πιστεύω φίλοι μου να σας κατατόπισα όσο μπορούσα.

----------


## Windsa

Τα δακτυλίδια περιστεριών διαφέρουν από τα δακτυλίδια άλλον πουλιών? Εννοώ το κωδικό, τα ετήσια χρώματα?...

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πωλινα να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με δακτυλίδια από άλλα πουλιά για να έχω γνώμη.δηλ.έχω δει δακτυλίδια από καναρινιά αλλά ποτέ δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να δω τη γράφουν εκείνα για να μπορώ να συγκρίνω και να σου πω.αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχουν κάποια κοινά σημεία π.χ.χώρα,έτος γεννήσεις,σύλλογος.κάποιο μέλος που ασχολείται με καναρινιά η άλλα πουλιά πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει καλύτερα που διαφέρουν(αν διαφέρουν τελικά).

----------


## Windsa

Εδώ έχω ένα άρθρο για τα δακτυλίδια πουλιών...http://www.birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-daktylidia.html
...όμως ποτε δεν έχω σκεφτεί αν είναι ίδια τα δακτυλίδια και στα περιστέρια. Λογικά ίδια πρέπει να είναι....έτσι πιστεύω.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ωραία άρθρο πωλινα κατατοπιστικό.

----------


## pedrogall

Πραγματι Νικο και στα δικα μου ετσι το γραφει. π.χ GR 2010 , 0900551. Ειναι δε πρασινου χρωματος. Καθε χρονο βαζουν αλλο χρωμα.

----------

